# OPI: The Muppets collections



## zadidoll (May 28, 2011)

Release date: Unknown

Nail Mall has released a small amount of info on three new OPI collections coming out this fall/winter. All three revolve around The Jim Hensen Muppets but between the three there are only 12 colors - the Glitters and the The Reds &amp; Neutrals all contain items from the main Trendsetter rack.

Information in this blog entry obtained from Nail Mall which was sent out by OPI (I'm still working on getting on OPI's mailing list).

*The Muppets Trendsetter - OPI Holiday 2011*



​ The Muppets Trendsetter will include these polishes:


Animal-istic OPI Nail Lacquer
Meep-Meep-Meep OPI Nail Lacquer
Wocka Wocka! OPI Nail Lacquer
Pepeâ€™s Purple Paassion OPI Nail Lacquer
Designerâ€¦de Better! OPI Nail Lacquer
Warm &amp; Fozzie OPI Nail Lacquer
Rainbow Connection OPI Nail Lacquer
Excuse Moi! OPI Nail Lacquer
Gone Gonzo! OPI Nail Lacquer
Fresh Frog of Bel Air OPI Nail Lacquer
Divine Swine OPI Nail Lacquer
Gettinâ€™ Miss Piggy With It! OPI Nail Lacquer
*The Muppets Glitters - OPI Holiday 2011*




The Muppets Glitters


Rainbow Connection OPI Nail Lacquer
Excuse Moi! OPI Nail Lacquer
Gone Gonzo! OPI Nail Lacquer
Fresh Frog of Bel Air OPI Nail Lacquer
Divine Swine OPI Nail Lacquer
Gettinâ€™ Miss Piggy With It! OPI Nail Lacquer 

*The Muppets Reds &amp; Neutrals - OPI Holiday 2011*




The Muppets Reds &amp; Neutrals


Animal-istic OPI Nail Lacquer
Meep-Meep-Meep OPI Nail Lacquer
Wocka Wocka! OPI Nail Lacquer
Pepeâ€™s Purple Paassion OPI Nail Lacquer
Designerâ€¦ de Better! OPI Nail Lacquer
Warm &amp; Fozzie OPI Nail Lacquer 


If you noticed The Muppets Glitter and from the Reds &amp; Neutrals displays are the same in the Trendsetter rack.  There are only 12 new colors in The Muppets collection. Oh and there is a mini-set as well.
 




This will include Wocka Wocka, Excuse Moi!, Designerâ€¦ de Better! and Warm &amp; Fozzie (left to right).

Retail price for individual polishes will be between $8.50 and $9 while the mini-set will retail for $12.50.

http://zadidoll.blogspot.com/2011/05/opi-muppets-collections.html


----------



## AmourAnnette (May 28, 2011)

I haaaate the Muppets x_x

None of these look original


----------



## Maris Crane (May 29, 2011)

I grew up with _The Muppets Take Manhattan/Treasure Island/Christmas Carol_. These could be drab beiges and sheer pinks, and I'd _still_ be drawn in. Only way this could be better would be a Sesame Street collection. Snickerin' Ernie Orange, Sunny Days Big Bird Yellow, Smashing Snuffaluffagus...


----------



## llehsal (May 29, 2011)

Not too familiar with the muppets, but the glittered ones look cute.


----------



## NotAVampireLvr (May 30, 2011)

Huge muppet fan here so I'll definitely be checking them out. I agree - those colors all look familiar to me - especially the reds and neutrals... but I love OPI color so it doesn't matter to me!


----------



## tangerinex3 (May 30, 2011)

That is too cute. Think I need some of those *reds*. . .


----------



## wtfrain (May 30, 2011)

Im not super impressed by any of the colors. I do like the glittery pink one in the mini set.


----------



## Dot and Lil (May 30, 2011)

I'm a muppets fan but none of those are speaking to me--in fact, I kinda don't like em at all! Uh oh.


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm pretty sure my sister would love these!


----------



## vixie13 (Jun 1, 2011)

How funny! I wonder where they get their inspirations for all this collections!


----------



## beautybesties (Jun 3, 2011)

I love the Muppets and I love OPI.  This is a win-win for me!

Thank you for sharing the link &amp; info xoxo

http://www.beautybesties.wordpress.com


----------



## LucyLuvsHolos (Jun 15, 2011)

Grew up watching the muppets &lt;3

I dunno about getting them all, but i do love glitter polishes


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 23, 2011)

Got an email today from OPI today on their Muppets collection.

From OPI's press release:



> > This holiday season, OPI pays homage to Americaâ€™s favorite Muppet friends as they hit the big screen in Disneyâ€™s The Muppets. With an all-star cast including Jason Segel, Amy Adams, Chris Cooper, Kermit, Miss Piggy and the entire Muppet crew, the family comedy opens in theaters nationwide on November 23, 2011.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 This wild bright red cannot be tamed!
 


>


 Meep-Meep-Meep Missing out on this fuchsia would make you weep, weep, weep!


>


 Wocka Wocka! The popular deep berry makes everything fun and merry!  


>


 Pepeâ€™s Purple Passion This deep, decadent shade is the best purple ever, okay!  


>


 Designer, de Better! And this light metallic bronze is ready for the runway.  


>


 Warm &amp; Fozzie A feel-good shade of metallic copper.  


>


 Rainbow Connection The rainbow glitter of your dreams.  


>


 Excuse Moi! Ahem! This pink glitter has something to say!  


>


 Gone Gonzo! The aqua-blue glitter is taking over the world!  


>


 Fresh Frog of Bel Air A glitter that prefers the greener things in life.  


>


 Divine Swine The finest, most fabulous magenta glitter ever.  


>


 Gettinâ€™ Miss Piggy With It! Red glittery fun for everyone!


> Lacquer packed with micas and sparkle gives a 3-dimensional textured look that makes nails look like jewelry. With shades ranging from textured glitters in rainbow, red, green and blue to softer shimmers in copper and bronze metallic hues, these twelve colors provide the perfect accessory for the holiday season.
> 
> As with all OPI nail lacquers, these shades inspired by Disneyâ€™s The Muppets contain no DBP, Toluene, or Formaldehyde, and feature OPIâ€™s exclusive ProWideâ„¢ Brush for the ultimate in application.
> 
> ...


 FTC Disclaimer: Information provided by OPI.


----------



## Piink (Aug 23, 2011)

I love, love, love The Muppets. I could watch them for hours on end as a child.

And now, I am (impatiently) waiting for these to hit stores! Especially the Excuse Moi! Ahem!, Fresh Frog of Bel Air, and Gone Gonzo!

I wish I still had my Kermit and Miss Piggy stuffed animals. I slept with them till they were worn ragged!


----------



## LucyLuvsHolos (Aug 23, 2011)

I  just want the glitter polishes &lt;3_&lt;3


----------



## VittoriaMina19 (Aug 24, 2011)

Must...have....nailpolish!*waits impatiently*


----------



## angels41105 (Aug 24, 2011)

I think I want the glitters


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Aug 25, 2011)

I don't know if I'd buy those because they are in the Muppets collection - they are pretty yeah but are there any OPIs that are similar to these?


----------



## princessmayhem (Sep 11, 2011)

I love the muppets and can hardly wait to see the movie, but til then i just be Gettin Piggy with it and rockin the Fresh Frog of Bel Air.

****Love and Nailpolish*****


----------



## LucyLuvsHolos (Sep 30, 2011)

I got these today at the mall. Fresh Frog Of Bel Air, Warm &amp; Fozzie, Rainbow Connection &amp; Gone Gonzo!


----------



## OneoftheWicked (Sep 30, 2011)

I got the press release a few months ago, OPI is pretty inconsistent in sending those out, some bloggers got them in May. Anyway, the OPI glitter polishes get me every time, especially rainbow glitter!


----------



## kekeka (Oct 2, 2011)

I want all!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katana (Oct 2, 2011)

I loved the muppets growing up!

Some of the glitter polishes are cute, but I dont think I will be getting any of them.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 2, 2011)

*Dynamic Duo #1 - Meep Meep Meep Lacquer w/coordinating Lip Gloss * 

 1 - Meep-Meep-Meep Nail Lacquer 1/2oz 1 - Coordinating 2-in-1 Lip Gloss *Dynamic Duo #2 --Designer De Better! Lacquer w/coordinating Lip Gloss* 

 1 - Designer...De Better! Nail Lacquer 1/2oz 1 - Coordinating 2-in-1 Lip Gloss *Dynamic Duo #3 - Divine Swine Lacquer w/coordinating Lip Gloss * 

 1 - Divine Swine Nail Lacquer 1/2oz 1 - Coordinating 2-in-1 Lip Gloss *OPI Glamour Toes Lacquer Duo Pack #1 * 

 1 - Animal-istic Nail Lacquer 1/2oz 1 - Gettinâ€™ Miss Piggy with It Nail Lacquer 1/2oz 1 - FREE Pair Toe Separators *OPI Glamour Toes Lacquer Duo Pack #2* 

 1 - Rainbow Connection Nail Lacquer 1/2oz 1 - Excuse Moi! Nail Lacquer 1/2oz 1 - FREE Pair Toe Separators *OPI Glamour Toes Lacquer Duo Pack #3 * 

 1 - Pepe's Purple Passion Nail Lacquer 1/2oz 1 - Divine Swine Nail Lacquer 1/2oz 1 - FREE Pair Toe Separators Each set retails for $14.95.


----------



## spittingpink (Oct 2, 2011)

anyone got a swatch of rainbow connection?


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 2, 2011)

From TimTam.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Oct 3, 2011)

Like many others I grew up watching the muppets! I'm really like that Miss piggy Red glitter and the Gonzo Blue one might just have to pick them up!


----------



## DreamWarrior (Oct 3, 2011)

Im liking warm and fozzie


----------



## LucyLuvsHolos (Oct 3, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *DreamWarrior* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Im liking warm and fozzie



It's really nice. I took a picture right after I tried it out.


----------



## kekeka (Oct 7, 2011)

I just ordered OPI Holiday "The Muppettes Minis Gift sets" for myself and my friends for their Xmas presents. Its perfect for Xmas presents.






http://www.herstyle-shop.com/product/opi-holiday-2011-muppets-collection-the-muppettes-minis-gift-set I bought them from this web site,

www.herstyle-shop.com


----------



## Nevaeh (Oct 11, 2011)

I just ordered the 6pc glitter set for $31.77 including shipping, from mcrpointsplus thru the mycokerewards program. I also will be getting warm and fozzie if I can find it locally.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 11, 2011)

From My Coke Rewards? Well, dang I should start saving those things. LOL


----------



## moriesnailart (Oct 13, 2011)

I received this collection in the mail last night and I have a few swatches already

Pepe's Purple Passion





Designer... De Better





Warm &amp; Fozzie





Animal istic Swatch





Meep Meep Meep





Wocka Wocka





Excuse Moi!


----------



## kekeka (Oct 19, 2011)

I just ordered OPI DS Bold &amp; Temptation Designer Series





  
http://www.herstyle-shop.com/product/opi-nail-polish-041-ds-bold-designer-series-new

http://www.herstyle-shop.com/product/opi-nail-polish-040-ds-temptation-designer-series-new


----------



## beautybesties (Oct 30, 2011)

I got mine!

Here is my first shot at wearing them all... this manicure is two coats of Meep - Meep - Meep with one coat of Rainbow Connection over the top!


----------

